# The New Girl



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I just adopted another lovely little girl.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Lovely... :love1


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Thank you 
I always wanted a girl with her colour.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I love those big dark eyes.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

thewesterngate said:


> Beautiful! I love those big dark eyes.


Believe it or not, when you look really close, they are like a super dark red.


----------

